# Maria Furtwängler - Berlinale Eröffnung 2013



## milfhunter (13 Apr. 2013)

Hat jemand die Bilder von Maria Furtwängler von der Eröffnung der 63. Internationalen Filmsfestspiele Berlin / Berlinale 2013? Sie trug damals einen blauen Catsuit.
Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus!
Ich frage mich wieso es von der Berlinale 2013 kaum Bilder gibt?


----------

